# Problem getting my jars clean



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I am at wits end! I started canning chicken breast a new way, with no water added. I cut it up into chunks that will fit in the jars, cold and raw. Then put the lids on and can. I love how it comes out--not mushy, not dry. The boneless breasts actually make their own broth. It's the best canned chicken I've ever done. BUT... cleaning the jars afterwards is similar to cleaning a glass baking dish! And I used small mouth jars for many of the jars I did. I can't get any type of bottle brush to effectively clean the cooked on chicken. I've tried putting a green scrubby in the jars, then putting in the bottle brush and scrubbing (ineffectively, as you can guess!). Is there any way to clean them up? Vinegar and boiling water soak? Anything??? Thanks!


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Vinegar may work. Bleach soak may work. CLR works. Use a wooden spoon with the green scrubby to really scour the insides of the jars. Boiling in water with the water level above the mouths of the jars works sometimes.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

try a bath scrungy thing. Also for widemouth those exfoicant gloves in cleaning tough jobs are great.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

You could try a baby bottle scrubber.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i took all of mine to my daughters she has a dishwasher, it realy cleans them..


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Puddlejumper007-these jars are far beyond a dishwasher, especially mine. Jennytw-I have tried a baby bottle scrubber as well as other scrubbers on steroids. The problem is getting them in there with enough pressure. Kasilofhome, those exfolliant gloves sound great and I will try them on the wide mouth ones. I will never can chicken in regular mouth jars again!! Oneokie-I will first try the green scrubby thing with a wooden spoon to see if I can get enough pressure to clean them out. Then on to vinegar and/or bleach soaks (separate of course!). Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I find the Magic Erasers work on just about everything.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Leister Square said:


> The problem is getting them in there with enough pressure.


Try putting your scrubby in the jar and then taking a fork to push the scrubby against the glass. The fork, having an off-set angle, works really good for me.

What the stains are, is protein from the meat. I get a similar thing from the starch in beans.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a brush similar to this. Rubbermaid: Tough Scrub Kitchen Brush, 1 Pk: Household Essentials : Walmart.com

I use the small bristles at the tip to scrub the side of the small mouth jars. The handle is stiff but flexible enough to allow me to get all but right under the rim but I can reach that with my fingers.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the green scrubby with a fork worked well. I'll let you know when it completely dries and I can see for sure.


----------



## doodles (Sep 27, 2002)

a small crook neck toilet brush works great. Just be sure to write with a sharpie that it is for kitchen only. The bristles are much stiffer


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll need to try again. Most or all of the gunk is off but they are still cloudy. More scrubbing (all of the above suggestions can and will be used!) Then maybe vinegar soak...


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I would soak in citric acid. Great build up remover.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

citric acid? Can you buy it or just soak in lemon juice?? LOL, I'm confused but willing!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I had the same issue. Clorox Clean up and a green scrubby, about three times and they were clean. Awful! The magic sponge sounds like a good idea. Also read where castile soap and baking soda with small amount of scrubbing. Haven't tried that yet but it worked like magic on the bath tub ring!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I am very new at this so don't yell if this is a dumb idea, but could you spray the jar with PAM _before_ canning to help prevent the problem? Good luck with the cleaning, it's so discouraging to have something that won't come clean!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

CarolT said:


> I am very new at this so don't yell if this is a dumb idea, but could you spray the jar with PAM _before_ canning to help prevent the problem? Good luck with the cleaning, it's so discouraging to have something that won't come clean!


The canning heat would just cause the oil in the pam to float to the top where is could cause sealing problems. Or go rancid.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Try soaking in a fabric softener solution.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I keep my toilet(just for jars tho) bowl brush under the sink in a quart jar filled with bleach/water and use it on all of my jars. Jars are soaked a bit when doing the regular dishes. I do use something like a green scrubby,but mine is something Dh uses in the shop,it's like Green scrubby on steroids and it's redish brown.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Buy some Cascade dishwasher detergent put a squirt in each jar, fill with HOT water, let sit overnight. I've had luck with that on a lot of different hard to clean things. I know...Cascade brand is expensive, but I only use it for the really tough jobs, and soaking overnight has always done the job.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> The canning heat would just cause the oil in the pam to float to the top where is could cause sealing problems. Or go rancid.


It's vegetable oil so it doesn't seem like it should go rancid any faster than chicken fat, and with no liquid added, it shouldn't float very high?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You can try it I guess. I switched to wide mouth jars so I can get my hand in to scrub. Seemed like the easiest fix for me. I use the regular mouth jars for dry storage now.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Same here, but I can't afford to change all mine out yet 

Since canned cake (I have soooooo got to try that!) is put in jars sprayed with Pam, I bet you can do it.


----------

